# Oh the ‘90s!



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

My father-in-law wanted me to “go through” some of his handguns and give them a good detail cleaning.

Here is his Norinco. Just like it was when he got it in the 1990s, except for he put Colt medallion grips on it. Only “troubling area” when I detail stripped it was the sear spring was wearing a light coat of rust. Everything else just needed old oil removed and replaced with a fresh light coat.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks to be in very good shape. A nice detail strip to boot. I like how your "ole"man swapped out for colt grips, immediate appreciation in value, lol. If you take it out let us know how it shoots.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

denner said:


> Looks to be in very good shape. A nice detail strip to boot. I like how your "ole"man swapped out for colt grips, immediate appreciation in value, lol. If you take it out let us know how it shoots.


I’d almost feel bad shooting it after the deep clean. ALMOST.

I have shot this one before with him. I also had one for several years. In fact ours were purchased at the same time and were one digit apart in serial number. I traded mine off or sold it in the late 90s. Neither ever had a hiccup as far as function goes. Mine saw a lot more rounds than his has. I remember running Winchester Silvertip, Black Talons, Federal HydraShok and a lot of ball rounds through it. As accurate as my Springfield Armory was out of the box.

The only thing that gave me cause for concern when I detail stripped this one was the sear spring was covered in a light frosty coat of rust. It was the only part to exhibit this rusting. There were some little specks of rust in the mag well and on the mags, that I would expect with as long as this pistol has likely sat unattended. But nothing like that leaf spring. So, I ordered a new one and will replace it before returning it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I"m aware Norinco makes high quality SKS'S and AK''S, sounds like they make a high quality .45 as well.


----------

